
Ask HN: Is there a chance to prove to Stripe Atlas I really will work in the US? - alexlash
Hi all! Facing strange problem with Stripe Atlas support, and don&#x27;t get how to go out from this loop. They have a list of countries they do not support, including Russia. I am Russian but live in the US, have another business (Delaware-based corporation) etc. The new startup has three founders - one currently lives in Russia (relocates to the US soon), second lives in Germany, me, as I told, live in Miami. Stripe thinks that we will do business in Russia, however, we are building a global service aimed at English speaking markets. Exchanging emails for a couple of days, but these guys look like robots - if there are Russian founders, then you will work in Russia, application declined.<p>Any advice on how to explain them it seems like a racist thing that has nothing to do with their real rules (as we won&#x27;t work in unsupported countries)?
======
benologist
If they're only declining you for Atlas, the services they provide are to help
people outside the US and will be very easy to do yourself from Miami.

~~~
alexlash
Doesn't seem logical to me: they wrote in plain English that they do not work
with certain countries. I live in the country they support (USA), so why do I
Can't use this damn service even if I can do all the paperwork by myself just
by logging in to Delaware division of corporations website? Especially, if the
service is declined based on a nationality which is clear discrimination

